# packet tracer



## FlnY (2 Mai 2009)

bonjour a tous,

j'aimerais savoir comment on peut se procurer packet tracer car il facile a se le procuerer sous windows et linux mais en revanche je n'arrive pas le trouver pour mac

merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Il n'existe pas sur Mac, tu devras l'utiliser soit sur Boot Camp soit via une solution de virtualisation.


----------



## FlnY (2 Mai 2009)

d'accord c bon a savoir mais bon je pensais a cette solution en dernier recour , mais je pense que je v vraiment me mettre a la virtualisation car g pas mal de logiciels sous windows


----------



## DarkMoineau (19 Novembre 2010)

Petit Up, vu que tous ceux cherchant des infos sur Packet Tracer iront ici: il fonctionne avec Play On Mac.

*Note du modo :* le piaf noir, dans ton post, tu n'aurais pas oublié un lien, par hasard ?  Quant à floune13, s'il y a écrit "à lire avant de poster" dans le titre de cette annonce, c'est pas "juste pour faire joli, hein ! :hein:

On déménage.


----------



## EricD. (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me permets de upper ce vieux sujet, non par plaisir de remonter les archives, mais simplement parce que c'est le 3eme résultat que Google renvoie pour "Packet Tracer Mac" (et que, tant qu'à faire, autant faire en sorte que macg donne la réponse à cette question :rateau: ).

Après avoir galéré un bon moment, j'ai fini par obtenir une version fonctionnelle de Packet Tracer sous OS X Mountain Lion.

Pour cela, j'ai utilisé la dernière version en date de packet tracer.
J'ai simplement installé Packet Tracer via PlayOnMac dans un Wine version 1.3.26.

J'ai testé d'autres versions mais j'avais de nombreux bugs. Cette version 1.3.26 offre un support "Platinum" de Packet Tracer, je suppose donc que c'est la version de Wine utilisée pour la version Ubuntu officielle de Packet Tracer.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas PlayOnMac, j'ai rédigé un tuto avec captures d'écran:
http://reseauxtelecom.blogspot.fr/2012/11/installer-cisco-packet-tracer-sous-os-x.html

Bonne installation


----------

